# Ouch brand new car has a ding on the side!!



## p3asa (Aug 26, 2009)

Only had the car 2 days and noticed today I have what looks like a ding on the side of the car next to the fuel cap!!
I haven't even parked it anywhere dodgy other than my drive.
Anyway is this the sort of thing that one of those paintless dent removal places can sort?
Anyone have a rough idea how much?
And definitely looking for recommendations in the Glasgow area.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I would ask the dealer about that one!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Doesn't look that bad TBH...

I would guess that the PDR guy could get to it through taking some of the boot lining out...

I use a guy called Keith, his number is 07789 226 321

The last time I used him, I said, I want these 3 dents removed, he replied

What about these other 6!!! :doublesho

He is very good IMO!!

:thumb:


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

maggi112 said:


> I would ask the dealer about that one!


Unfortunately the dealer's first suspect is going to be the customer himself, especially as he's had the car a couple of days. Worth a try though.

I used a dent removal guy in Livingston a few months back and he did a great job - only charged £25.00 as well.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

It could be a bad photo but the paint finish doesnt look great above the door handle either.........


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

PaulN said:


> It could be a bad photo but the paint finish doesnt look great above the door handle either.........


Have to agree the paint looks pretty poor Also the Swage line fron door to rear wing looks out of line ??? Is this a brand new car Or new to the OP ??
At least the dent is not on the swage line And should be easily removed . I looks like a typical door ding to Me ! Is it a BMW ??..................:thumb:


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

^^ I was going to say BMW with that orange peel ??


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

Iknow a guy, did my BMW a few months back and he did my mates aswell, did a very good job and really knows his stuff, PM me for details if you wish.
Alan


----------



## Paintguy (Oct 31, 2005)

ChuckH said:


> Is it a BMW ??..................:thumb:


I'd guess at a new Golf looking at the door handles.

Might be a tricky place for a PDR guy to get to. Many cars are boxed in there, but they're all different so you might be in luck


----------



## aiky007 (May 16, 2009)

Paintguy said:


> I'd guess at a new Golf looking at the door handles.
> 
> Might be a tricky place for a PDR guy to get to. Many cars are boxed in there, but they're all different so you might be in luck


Yep agree on this one.I had the same problem with my last car and the PDR guy had to drill into the door check to fix the dent


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Paintguy said:


> I'd guess at a new Golf looking at the door handles.


+1! Doesn't have a key thingy like a bmw I believe. And the block behind it looks golfish. Sad :wave:


----------



## p3asa (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi guys thanks for the advice so far.

Yes brand new car as in just off the production line!!
Its a new golf that I waited 12 weeks to get 

The garage wouldn't entertain it (not that I've tried) as I've had the car for 2 days. I couldn't say for definite it wasn't there before but I'm pretty certain I would have seen it.

I think the picture makes it look a lot worse as my wife had difficulty seeing it in the flesh even although I emailed her the same picture.

The dent is kind of accessible behind the fuel filler cap but I'm not sure you can get at it. What kind of tools are needed to get in behind it.


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

The PDR Techs have a selection of tools And will often bore a hole in the door enclosure in order to reach a dent such as Yours. Dont let this worry You though as they fit a rubber grommet to the hole afterwards ! Which on black paint will be allmost un noticeable ... Thats if of course they cannot acess from the boot area . Looking at You car I think its not going to be a problem so long as You use a good PDR Tech.. Good luck with it I feel Your pain !!!

PS Take it back to the dealers ! They might just sort it out using thier own PDR Tech Who would have to be pretty good in order to retain the dealers buissnes ? Its worth a try ....


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Worst case the dent chap will cut the section out stick some 1" thk section in , bit of filler and finish it off with Halfords nearest match paint.

Looks as good as new mate :thumb:

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## p3asa (Aug 26, 2009)

Mentioned it to the dealer when I was down handing something in, he said they have a guy that can work wonders and gave a few examples. Best thing is, they are putting it through as happening before I picked up the car :thumb:

If the hinge for the fuel filler cap can be removed then there is definite access.

Cheers.


----------



## Agar (Jul 5, 2008)

I recently used Stephen Liddel of SL Dent Repair - for more details see here: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=133703


----------



## p3asa (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks Agar. 
I'd actually commented on your post a month ago!
I contacted Stephen but since then the garage have said they will take responsibility for it but I'll keep his name and number.


Cheers.


----------



## Agar (Jul 5, 2008)

Glad to hear the garage are taking responsibility for it. Keep us posted on the progress.

Cheers,
Agar


----------



## p3asa (Aug 26, 2009)

PaulN said:


> It could be a bad photo but the paint finish doesnt look great above the door handle either.........


The paint on the car is actually not that bad. 
I think the problem with the picture is, it was taken from inside the house on a 70-200 F2.8 lens at a 2.8 aperture so the depth of field is very limited.

The reflection of the house is how it actually looks in real life above the handle.


----------



## p3asa (Aug 26, 2009)

Agar said:


> Glad to hear the garage are taking responsibility for it. Keep us posted on the progress.
> 
> Cheers,
> Agar


Dealer sorted it free of charge. Dentmaster guy had it fixed in less than 5 minutes and that includes removing the shroud around the fuel filler cap.

Great job.


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

seems a good job mate :thumb: Glad to hear it was done for free :car:


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

Result! :thumb:

Was it by any chance caused by the fuel filler cap hitting the body work when it pops open? The reason I ask is that we looked at a mk6 on the weekend for SWMBO and it had the exact same dent in the exact same place. When you popped the filler cap it sat right by the dent, but because the dent was there did not make contact.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice finish, don't always blame the dealers for the dings, it may have been there from the factory and slipped through QC, the MK5 Golfs often have these dings in the same place and it seems that is how they left the factory.


----------



## p3asa (Aug 26, 2009)

R32rob said:


> Result! :thumb:
> 
> Was it by any chance caused by the fuel filler cap hitting the body work when it pops open? The reason I ask is that we looked at a mk6 on the weekend for SWMBO and it had the exact same dent in the exact same place. When you popped the filler cap it sat right by the dent, but because the dent was there did not make contact.


The dent did line up exactly with the fuel filler flap. But it would take some force for the flap to hit the car as it stops quite a bit short of the actual car. 
The dentmaster guy told me he had fixed a few MK VI Golfs recently with that same dent. So I reckon yeah it must be caused by that. Maybe at the factory the flap is inserted into the car but the stop isn't fixed till later on so it gives the flap full motion. I don't know I'm just guessing.

However out of the 3 busy VW forums I am on, nobody else experienced that with their new MK VI's. I'm just glad it got sorted and FOC


----------



## p3asa (Aug 26, 2009)

Avanti said:


> Nice finish, don't always blame the dealers for the dings, it may have been there from the factory and slipped through QC, the MK5 Golfs often have these dings in the same place and it seems that is how they left the factory.


Yeah that is true. I wasn't blaming the dealer at all but since they are responsible for selling the car and doing the PDI, they had a responsibility to make sure it was defect free.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

p3asa said:


> Yeah that is true. I wasn't blaming the dealer at all but since they are responsible for selling the car and doing the PDI, they had a responsibility to make sure it was defect free.


My Bro works at JLR and he spots those dings that we wouldn't even dream of, a lot of panels get rejected, with the MK5 Golfs there were not in the same place as yours but on the crease towards the rear.


----------

